# Fonts bei Look And Feel



## Guest (2. Aug 2006)

Hallo

Ich benutze für meine Anwendung das Windows Look And Feel von Sun.
Die Standart Schriftgröße ist nur leider etwas zu klein.
Ich versuche schon nun schon ne Weile rauszufinden wie man den Standart-Font des Look and Feels verstellen kann, werd aber leider aus dem bis jetzt gefundenen nicht wirklich schlau 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen Tipp geben oder weis wie das funktioniert?


----------



## André Uhres (3. Aug 2006)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob das überhaupt möglich ist sowas global zu setzen. Die einzelnen JComponents haben nicht immer die gleiche Font, haben aber jeweils eine Method setFont().

```
jTextField2.setFont(jTextField2.getFont().deriveFont(16f));
```


----------



## thE_29 (3. Aug 2006)

Also, alles was mit LnF zum tun hat, kann man per UIDefaults ändern!

Die "Schalter" Bzw Kennwörter dazu kriegst du so raus:


```
UIDefaults ui_def = UIManager.getDefaults();
    Enumeration ui_enum = ui_def.keys();
    for(Object o_ui = null; ui_enum.hasMoreElements(); )
    {
      o_ui = ui_enum.nextElement();
      if(o_ui != null)
        System.out.println(o_ui + " == " + ui_def.get(o_ui));
    }
```



> class javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicPanelUI == public static javax.swing.plaf.ComponentUI javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicPanelUI.createUI(javax.swing.JComponent)
> 
> javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicPanelUI == class javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicPanelUI
> 
> ...




Du musst jetzt überall die Schalter ändern wo du willst!

Zb, für alle Button wärs der hier: ToggleButton.font

Das würdest du so ändern:


```
ui_def.put("ToggleButton.font",ui_def.getFont("ToggleButton.font").deriveFont(16f));
```

Das müsstest halt mit allem machen was du magst...

LnF sind eigentlich auf das aufgebaut. Meistens ändern die auch net viel mehr als diese Defaults Einstellungen (okay, zwar noch ein bisi mehr, aber das is mal der Anfang :bae


----------



## Guest (3. Aug 2006)

Danke für die Hilfe 
Habs dann so hinbekommen.


----------

